# Dog Adopted by Player After Invading Bolivian Soccer Pitch



## Prairie dog (Dec 30, 2020)

Dog Adopted by Player After Invading Bolivian Soccer Pitch​
https://ca.yahoo.com/news/dog-adopted-player-invading-bolivian-230450894.html


----------

